# Media Hoax: 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1,000-Strong ‘Ring of Peace’ at Oslo Synagogue



## GHook93 (Feb 22, 2015)

Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue - Breitbart

First, only 20 people showed up to the so called ring of peace. That was far less that who showed up for Copenhagen terrorist's funeral. "As many as 40 times more Northern European Muslims attended the funeral of the Copenhagen Muslim terrorist."

Second, this was NOT about peace, calls against Muslim antisemitism or protecting Jews. Rather it was 1. to equate the faux Islamophobia to Antisemitism (which is a common theme of Islamists, yet the rise in antisemitism in Europe is due to the rise of Islam in Europe) and 2. to present propaganda that most Muslims in Europe are peace lovers and not antisemitic and anti-Europe.

Third, the propaganda aim of the event is evidented by the organizer. The organizer is Ali Chishti. He is a huge antisemite and 9/11 troofer (not the inside job troofer, but the more ridiculous the JJJJOOOSSS did it troofer)! Your typical Islamofacist scumbag.

Yep the liberal cowards ate it up the propaganda and lied about the numbers. Typical leftist cowards.



> In even worse news, it appears as if the organizer of the Muslim “peace ring” is a virulent anti-Semite, 9/11 truther, a gay-basher, and an Israel-hater.
> 
> Ali Chishti, who organized the event, said bluntly in 2008, “I hate Jews and how they operate,” reports Daniel Greenfield. Chishti added in his conspiracy-laden rant about the Jewish people, “It is a fact that during the attacks on the Twin Towers [World Trade Center] 1600 Jews were absent from work. OK, OK, what’s even more suspicious, is how unusually many Jews there were present in Mumbai on the day that Pakistani terrorists struck. How come?”



At a March, 2008 meeting in Oslo promoting his 9/11 conspiracy theory that the Jews were responsible for the World Trade Center attacks, Chishti read his speech titled, “Therefore I Hate Jews And Gays,” Haaretz reports.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2015)

Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2015)

I can not envision  radical Islam  loving or even protecting in that  ring of peace  Israel

I just can not


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2015)

it's all rubbish really....

anyhow.... let them put up a good show...what the heck


Oslo synagogue peace ring marred by organizer s anti-Israel remarks some Jews say - Diaspora - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2015)

I kind of thought the Troofers were extinct or had evolved into Birfers.


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I kind of thought the Troofers were extinct or had evolved into Birfers.




If you can speak English I woud appreciate it greatly

TY


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2015)

You seemed to understand it in the OP just fine:  _"...(not the inside job troofer, but the more ridiculous the JJJJOOOSSS did it troofer.."_

Perhaps I'm speaking with the wrong accent


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 22, 2015)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of thought the Troofers were extinct or had evolved into Birfers.
> ...


Hairball???


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You seemed to understand it in the OP just fine:  _"...(not the inside job troofer, but the more ridiculous the JJJJOOOSSS did it troofer.."_
> 
> Perhaps I'm speaking with the wrong accent




Perhaps you are.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 22, 2015)

do you have any links to the attacks on mosques and muslims Coyote . I know of an imam in Australia that staged an attack on his mosque to garner sympathy .  Course Australia isn't Europe or England but I believe that lots of mosque attacks are done by muslims .  I mean any attack on a muslim imported to Europe is bad but I'd like to see links to info about these attacks .   Checkout 'sheik hilalli' for info on the Australian mosque attack that I mention .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 22, 2015)

good info if accurate 'GHook' . I still haven't checked your link but I will when I get back , gotta run out for a bit .


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2015)

pismoe said:


> do you have any links to the attacks on mosques and muslims Coyote . I know of an imam in Australia that staged an attack on his mosque to garner sympathy .  Course Australia isn't Europe or England but I believe that lots of mosque attacks are done by muslims .  I mean any attack on a muslim imported to Europe is bad but I'd like to see links to info about these attacks .   Checkout 'sheik hilalli' for info on the Australian mosque attack that I mention .



Anti-Muslim Attacks Nearly Double in Britain
German Muslim council warns of rise in anti-Islam attacks News DW.DE 24.01.2015
15 Anti-Muslim Attacks Reported in France Since Charlie Hebdo News teleSUR
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/03/w...r-anti-muslim-sentiment-finds-a-foothold.html
Paris shootings The backlash begins against French Muslims - Telegraph
Anti-Muslim violence A wakeup call for European governments
Anti-Muslim sentiments on the rise says US report - World - DAWN.COM
Germany s anti-Islam marches The uprising of the decent The Economist
FBI Dramatic Spike in Hate Crimes Targeting Muslims Southern Poverty Law Center
http://www.newsweek.com/80-anti-muslim-attacks-france-against-women-says-report-307389
British Muslim school children suffering a backlash of abuse following Paris attacks - Education News - Education - The Independent


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 22, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue - Breitbart
> 
> First, only 20 people showed up to the so called ring of peace. That was far less that who showed up for Copenhagen terrorist's funeral. "As many as 40 times more Northern European Muslims attended the funeral of the Copenhagen Muslim terrorist."
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, it sounded like media bullshit to me when I heard it. Fret not world! The muzzies don't want religious hegemony. No, they want peace and love and rainbows and unicorns. Sniff...the world is saved. I need a group hug. Put those RPG's down first.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > do you have any links to the attacks on mosques and muslims Coyote . I know of an imam in Australia that staged an attack on his mosque to garner sympathy .  Course Australia isn't Europe or England but I believe that lots of mosque attacks are done by muslims .  I mean any attack on a muslim imported to Europe is bad but I'd like to see links to info about these attacks .   Checkout 'sheik hilalli' for info on the Australian mosque attack that I mention .
> ...


I really lack the time or the "give a fuck" to follow all of your links to see if they were bullshit or actual real evidence of harm done to Muslims.
So.... I randomly selected one link, namely, 15 Anti-Muslim Attacks Reported in France Since Charlie Hebdo News teleSUR
I followed the link and read the story. About all it does is talk about how Iceland is racist. There is no evidence of even one anti-Muslim attack, let alone 15.

I won't follow another link without at least a teaser paragraph that supports your claim.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 22, 2015)

They are reported by faith matters, a muslim organization.





Ernie S. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.



And what fraction of that is that of their attacks do you think? Some backlash is inevitable.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.



Wow your full of red herring and shit tonight!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 22, 2015)

just another example of a real attack due to religious enemies in the USA , looks like a convert to 'islam' best known as Submission .  ---  No hate crime charges for Detroit Muslim who stabbed 2 after asking them their religion - BizPac Review  ---  Looks like , at least that he's an American rather than an imported enemy .   He might have a nice MOM and family !!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




She's a mouthpiece who pretends to be an unbiased moderator. Notice how fast she came up with those lame weak ass links . Like she had them at the ready


----------



## pismoe (Feb 22, 2015)

oh , so Coyote is a woman , I didn't know that !!   So thanks for that info !!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2015)

pismoe said:


> oh , so Coyote is a woman , I didn't know that !!   So thanks for that info !!




Yeah i'm not sure if shes paid by some muslim group like CAIR, but she defiantly a mouth for muslims


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you notice any libturd forum members using this story as proof that not all Muslims support terrorism?  It turns out the story is a colossal hoax!  Yet again we have confirmation that liberals are the world's biggest suckers!

Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue - Breitbart​
_The weekend’s feel-good story about a Muslim “ring of peace” formed to “protect” Jews at an Oslo synagogue turned out to be a complete fabrication by the mainstream media, according to an eyewitness report, local officials, and attendees’ photos. According to a local eyewitness, only about 20 or so Muslims formed the “ring of peace” around the Oslo synagogue. In fact, pictures from multiple angles show that there wasn’t enough people to form a ring, so the locals instead formed a horizontal line in front of the synagogue._​


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 23, 2015)

It's the thought that counts. Their hearts were in the right place.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I looked at a second link. A Muslim kid in England got slapped.

Coyote! Got any stories of Muslims being beheaded? Burned alive? Planes flown into mosques?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 23, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Have you notice any libturd forum members using this story as proof that not all Muslims support terrorism?  It turns out the story is a colossal hoax!  Yet again we have confirmation that liberals are the world's biggest suckers!
> 
> Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue - Breitbart​
> _The weekend’s feel-good story about a Muslim “ring of peace” formed to “protect” Jews at an Oslo synagogue turned out to be a complete fabrication by the mainstream media, according to an eyewitness report, local officials, and attendees’ photos. According to a local eyewitness, only about 20 or so Muslims formed the “ring of peace” around the Oslo synagogue. In fact, pictures from multiple angles show that there wasn’t enough people to form a ring, so the locals instead formed a horizontal line in front of the synagogue._​



According to the Norway Post, there were 1500 in the protest.

 Ring of Peace around Oslo Synagogue

There was no hoax.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe the problem's Breitbart employees are like gully dwarves in the Dragonlance novels (who can't count above 2.) So Breitbart reporters count to 20, then count to 20 again, and again, but having Acalculia can't add up the many '20s' so could only confirm 20?

Acalculia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"Inability to do basic arithmatic functions'


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 23, 2015)

What's important to note is that Breitbart's motive here is to defend the rightwing propaganda that there are no moderate Muslims,

IOW to advance the lie that all Muslims are evil.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 23, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you notice any libturd forum members using this story as proof that not all Muslims support terrorism?  It turns out the story is a colossal hoax!  Yet again we have confirmation that liberals are the world's biggest suckers!
> ...



Funny no pictures in the link that I saw.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Perhaps you are.




She does speak with an extremely strong taqiyya accent, but I'm still quite able to understand her agenda.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 23, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you are.
> ...



I thought she might be Yasmin Alibhai Brown.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 23, 2015)

*I don’t care that Muslims are standing in front of a synagogue*

In the wake of a terrorist murder at a synagogue in Copenhagen many Norwegian Muslims have determined to show solidarity with the Jewish community there. They shall be taking position outside a synagogue to “guard” it through making a “human peace ring” around it.

I wish they wouldn’t.

Superficial expressions of solidarity are all well and good but what we need is something a lot more real. No sensible person ever doubted that there were plenty of Muslims out there happy to live side by side with Jews. What I would prefer is to see the Muslim community take active measures to curb the extremism in their own mosques, schools and institutions. This isn’t just what the Jews need, it’s what everyone needs.

Are any of the politicians of Europe, in whose hands lie the power to tackle Islamic extremism head on, going to do anything at all to ensure that the real problem is dealt with?

Perhaps they could work on countering Islamic extremism instead of attacking the Prime Minister of Israel for telling Jews to make aliyah. Of course I wouldn’t expect European politicians to be anything other than outraged by calls from the Israeli Prime Minister for Jews to turn their backs on Europe and move to Israel. Such calls serve as a reminder of the European failure when it comes to accepting Jewry as an integrated part of Europe.

http://hurryupharry.org/2015/02/21/96015/


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 23, 2015)

Mindful said:


> I thought she might be Yasmin Alibhai Brown.




My money is on Umm Ubaydah.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you are.
> ...



The reason I say she may be involved with CAIR is because one of their objectives to turn any criticism of radical islam into islamophobia. Of course most liberals willingly buy into that narrative.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> The reason I say she may be involved with CAIR is because one of their objectives to turn any criticism of radical islam into islamophobia. Of course most liberals willingly buy into that narrative.




She is definitely an operative, as this is not the only forum in which she plies her dishonest craft.

 She certainly fits the pattern of CAIR by way of the relentless way she stays on message.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 23, 2015)

The ring of peace is good.

The criticism of it has negative ulterior motives.

Yes, there are at least two radical jihaidst operatives in this thread.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

It's hard to believe anyone is still stupid enough to swallow the bullshit from BigotBarf.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.



really?     you got details? -----something like those  "graffit"   things that magically
show up  in the morning? ----stuff nobody ever witnessed?     no dead bodies-------or those -----supermarket packs of bacon on the door knob?i


----------



## Liminal (Feb 23, 2015)

Freewill said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If it comes from Breitbart it doesn't count.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Believe what you want.  I was asked to supply links and I did.  You've supplied nothing to refute it.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.
> ...



Oh goodie.  It's one of the friendly neighborhood bigots.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 23, 2015)

all you gotta do is look at muslim history from Mohamed to the present day to see what their goals are Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

depotoo said:


> They are reported by faith matters, a muslim organization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone of those llinks is reported by faith matters?  Wow.  Who'd have known. Does that mean that if anti-semitic attacks are reported by Jewish groups it's likely fake?



irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.
> ...



Links to articles were provided.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

pismoe said:


> all you gotta do is look at muslim history from Mohamed to the present day to see what their goals are Coyote .



We're talking about today.  Ordinary citizens trying to live a normal life being attacked solely because of their faith.  We we take a look at history then a lot of religions are in for a rough ride.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

what kind of organization is  "FAITH MATTERS"???      I am afraid to check---getting back to the issue       I see NO SIGNIFICANCE in a muslim hand holding fest at
a synagogue------it is silly----it merely serves to HIGHLIGHT the fact that since
muslims are around-----synagogues are likely to be attacked     I doubt that since world war II ----Denmark people attacked synagogues.    The synagogues in my town
do not hire ARMED GUARDS  now-----because there are so many protestants in town


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




People attacked, beaten, threatened, places of worship firebombed.  That's ok by you.  Is it only ok if it's targeting Muslims right?  It it targets Jews it's anti-semitic.  If it targets Muslims it's just fine in your book.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 23, 2015)

just look at some of the words that describe how they treat non muslims .  These descriptive  words and their definitions haven't changed in muslim history and language .   Taqiya , kaffir , jizya and many other words and they all come from mohameds mouth and the mouths of his followers .  Pardon the spelling as it may not be correct .  Still a google of those 3 words and many others will teach how muslims think .


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > all you gotta do is look at muslim history from Mohamed to the present day to see what their goals are Coyote .
> ...



sure----there were lots of Nazis like that too-----innocents tring to live a normal
life.     You made no point-------HISTORY OF ISLAM FROM 1400 years ago  TILL TODAY and counting


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



There are lots of synagogues in my town------lots have been vandalized.    There are lots of mosques in my town-----none have been vandalized.     In my town---so far-----not a single jew has murdered a muslim-------lots of jews dead ---killed by muslims.      (of course lots of just about everyone has been killed by muslims in my town----not just jews)


----------



## pismoe (Feb 23, 2015)

I believe that many so called attacks on muslims are done by muslims Coyote !!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 23, 2015)

muslim history is 1400 years long . In all that time they have attacked , enslaved and tried to conquer Rosie.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > They are reported by faith matters, a muslim organization.
> ...


Those are generally very weak stories actually There  were very little anti-muslim "attacks" here after 9/11. Anti Jew attacks far out weigh anything anti muslim anywhere in the world, but your'e here to push your narrative.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I believe that many so called attacks on muslims are done by muslims Coyote !!



Oh.  You mean like many of the so-called anti-semitic attacks are done by Jews?

Seriously.  I doubt it.  The police investigate it.


irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Lots of Jews dead in your town?  Killed by Muslims?  Got any links?  Or is this just another one of your stories?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Not according to FBI statistics - the same statistics that record anti-semitic viiolence.

Frankly, I always assumed attacks against ANY innocent people mattered and no one life weighed more than another.

You certainly have an interesting outlook on the value of life.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

pismoe said:


> muslim history is 1400 years long . In all that time they have attacked , enslaved and tried to conquer Rosie.



Rosie's looking damn good for 1400...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

pismoe said:


> just look at some of the words that describe how they treat non muslims .  These descriptive  words and their definitions haven't changed in muslim history and language .   Taqiya , kaffir , jizya and many other words and they all come from mohameds mouth and the mouths of his followers .  Pardon the spelling as it may not be correct .  Still a google of those 3 words and many others will teach how muslims think .




You're assuming she doesn't know much about islam. You're wrong about that


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I believe that many so called attacks on muslims are done by muslims Coyote !!



you are not allowed to write that------it will be called  "HATRED"----
it is not  "hatred"   when a few dozen posters insist that just about every
Islamic act of terrorism is a  FALSE FLAG MOSSAD OPERATION


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue - Breitbart
> 
> First, only 20 people showed up to the so called ring of peace. That was far less that who showed up for Copenhagen terrorist's funeral. "As many as 40 times more Northern European Muslims attended the funeral of the Copenhagen Muslim terrorist."
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just like when the Kurds had a ISIS protest in Germany, and an even bigger group of Muslims showed up with knives and bricks to fight them. For every good Muslim there seems to be 5 others who think differently.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > muslim history is 1400 years long . In all that time they have attacked , enslaved and tried to conquer Rosie.
> ...



you can see me?       I am damned impressed------I thought only MAGICAL ZIONISTS have the whole world under surveillance.      When did your community
first develop the art of   WRITING?       There was writing in  Mesopotamia and in
India for more than 4000 years      The arabs did not have the art at all until about
300 AD    and are still largely illiterate


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





> *Religious bias*
> Of the 1,340 victims of an anti-religious hate crime:
> 
> 
> ...



FBI Victims


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

Sikhs are often targeted because ignorant people think they are Muslims.

Here's some examples of non-existent Islamophobia (guess they just slapped a kid)

History of Hate Crimes Against Sikhs Since 9 11

*Sept. 15, 2001 -- Mesa, Ariz.:* Four days after the infamous attacks of 9/11, Balbir Singh Sodhi, a 49-year-old Sikh, is shot and killed outside the gas station he owned by Frank Silva Roque. When police approached to arrest him, Roque says, “I'm a patriot and an American. I'm American. I'm a damn American.” [More from HuffPost.]

*Nov. 18, 2001 -- Palermo, N.Y.:* Three teens burn down Gobind Sadan, a gurdwara (Sikh temple) in New York, because they thought it was named for Osama bin Laden. [More from BeliefNet and _Tribune of India_.]

*Dec. 12, 2001 -- Los Angeles, Calif.:* Surinder Singh Sidhi, a liquor store owner in Los Angeles who took to wearing an American flag turban after 9/11 out of fear of being attacked, is beaten in his store by two men who accuse of him of being Osama bin Laden. [More from Real Sikhism.]

*Aug. 6, 2002 -- Daly City, Calif.:* Sukhpal Singh, brother of Balbir Singh Sodhi, who was the first Sikh murdered following 9/11, is shot while driving his cab. [More from HuffPost, Real Sikhism and Sikh American Legal Defense and Education Fund.]

*May 20, 2003 -- Phoenix, Ariz.:* Fifty-two-year-old Sikh immigrant and truck driver Avtar Singh is shot in his 18-wheeler while waiting for his son to pick him up. As he is being shot, he hears someone say: “Go back to where you belong.” [More from Real Sikhism.]

*July 12, 2004 -- New York, N.Y.:* Rajinder Singh Khalsa and Gurcharan Singh, cousins on their way to dinner at a restaurant, are beaten by two drunk white twentysomething men. The attackers describe Gurcharan’s turban as a “curtain.” When Rajinder tries to intervene, saying that Sikhs are peaceful, he is beaten unconscious and suffers a fractured eye socket, among other injuries. [More from Real Sikhism.]

*Jan. 14, 2008 -- New Hyde Park, N.Y.:* A 63-year-old Sikh, Baljeet Singh, has his jaw and nose broken when attacked outside his temple by a man who lived next-door. David Wood, the attacker, had apparently disturbed members of the gurdwara in the past. [More from United Sikhs.]

*Jan. 30, 2009 -- Queens, N.Y.:* Three men attack Jasmir Singh outside of a grocery store. Racial slurs are heard. A broken glass bottle is used. Singh loses vision in his left eye. [More from NY Daily News and United Sikhs.]

*Aug. 5, 2012 -- Oak Creek, Wis.:* A gunman is shot dead by police after he opened fire in a gurdwara during Sikh prayer services, killing six. [More from HuffPost.]


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



in the immediate  post  9-11   period----muslim leaders URGED muslims
to REPORT all  "anti muslim acts"------"anti muslim"   act included such issues
as   "a hostile stare".       Nothing happened but there were thousands of complaints    "someone pulled my hijab" -----really---it was the joke of the New York city precincts-----but it did create  STATS-----huge numbers of COMPLAINTS


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sikhs are often targeted because ignorant people think they are Muslims.
> 
> Here's some examples of non-existent Islamophobia (guess they just slapped a kid)
> 
> ...



there are some americans who cannot TOLERATE those turbans-----I learned about that issue a very long time ago when I was young   (and beautiful)     I worked in a hospital out in the  STICKS  that had lots of young docs from southeast asia---several SIKHS-------lots of the HICKS  out there seemed very upset by the TURBAN-----the turban and the black beard and ----the chin strap  and the bracelet-------they acted as if they thought the Sikhs had invaded from mars. 
As to Sikhs being attacked in  QUEENS ,  NY-------it is more likely that the attackers are muslims.    Sikhs are regularly attacked by muslims in  the  province  PUNJAB.
  (Sikhs told me)    Part of the Punjab province is in India and part in Pakistan


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Of course, any attack on anyone is horrific.
But you claimed fbi stats are different than they are.
There were almost 6 times more attacks on Jews than on Muslims. 
And I was referring to the initial link which is a website run by Faith Matters.





Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sikhs are often targeted because ignorant people think they are Muslims.
> 
> Here's some examples of non-existent Islamophobia (guess they just slapped a kid)
> 
> ...




Should i post hates crimes against Jews since 9/11? I posted the FBI stats for 2012... Like i said your info is weak and scripted


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Hate crimes  are grossly underreported and Muslims are less likely to report it.  And yes - hate crimes against Jews are higher than those against Muslim.  However - anti-Muslim hate crimes have gone up, hugely, since 9/11 Anti-Muslim hate crimes are still five times more common today than before 9 11 - The Washington Post  Even when you take into acount the spike that followed 9/11 it is still many times higher than before.  Hate crimes against Muslims are the second largest group of religious crimes.

And again: I always assumed attacks against ANY innocent people mattered and no one life weighed more than another.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Really? Says who? you? CAIR? Who?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



do you have a link to support your assertion that muslims are  "LESS LIKELY" 
to report hate crimes against themselves?


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

FBI - Crime in the US 2002 - Crime Index Offenses Reported
For 2002, the fbi shows 155 crimes against muslims, and 931 against Jews.  I was surprised by those figures.





irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Of course, any attack on anyone is horrific.
> But you claimed fbi stats are different than they are.
> There were almost 6 times more attacks on Jews than on Muslims.
> And I was referring to the initial link which is a website run by Faith Matters.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

depotoo said:


> FBI - Crime in the US 2002 - Crime Index Offenses Reported
> For 2002, the fbi shows 155 crimes against muslims, and 931 against Jews.  I was surprised by those figures.



Look at 2013 FBI Table 1

Anti Jewish hate crimes down to 625 - down by a third.
Anti-Muslim hate crimes 135 - down by a fraction.

Compare that to 2000-2001, before 9/11
Anti-Jewish 1,109 
Anti-Catholic 56 
Anti-Protestant 59
Anti-Islamic 28

Overall numbers matter but so do trends.  28 pre-9/11 for Muslims. 135 in 2013.  1109 for Jews pre-9/11 625 in 2013.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Your point being? The crimes against Muslims is also down from 2002.  And anti-Jew is almost 6 times that of those against Muslims.





Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > FBI - Crime in the US 2002 - Crime Index Offenses Reported
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Statistics - Muslim Public Affairs Council
According to the LACCHR'S 2003 report, many immigrant groups including Asians, Middle Easterners and Latinos, are likely to under-report hate crimes against them for several cultural reasons, such as reluctance to contact authorities, lack of familiarity with hate crime laws, etc.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Your point being? The crimes against Muslims is also down from 2002.  And anti-Jew is almost 6 times that of those against Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anti-semitic hate crimes have gone down at a *much larger rate* than anti-Muslim hate crimes and anti-Muslim hate crimes still remain over 5 times what they were pre-9/11.

How is this "faux Islamophobia"?
Every life matters.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



What - that any innocent lives matter?  Or that Ant-Muslim hate crimes have gone up since 9/11 (per the link)/


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


I assume that's sarcasm.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2015)

Freewill said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You didn't look very hard then.  There are pictures at the URL I posted.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Norwegian Muslims surround Oslo synagogue with Ring of Peace Demotix.com


----------



## Mindful (Feb 23, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I have a link from Counter Jihad report.

Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue The Counter Jihad Report


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Any crime against any human is wrong.  Why you are so hell bent on making this just about Muslim's being treated badly,  floors me.  And don't claim you aren't.  How do you know that crimes against Jews-which are already almost 6 times higher than against Muslins- don't also go unreported?  And I do know of crimes against Jews that have gone unreported.





Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

Mindful said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Another example of how the Right lies to the gullible fools. They make up a lie, that the "media" reported 1,000 "Muslims" form a ring of peace when the media actually reported that they were joined by a thousand people, not that there were a thousand Muslims. Of course FOX "reported" the 1,000 Muslims lie, but they are not legitimate media so they don't count.

1 000 join Muslim ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue
*1,000 join Muslim 'ring of peace' outside Oslo synagogue*

1 000 join Muslim ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue

More than 1,000 people formed a "ring of peace" Saturday outside Oslo's main synagogue at the initiative of a group of young Muslims.

1 000 join Muslim ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue - Yahoo News

1 000 join Muslim ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue The Times of Israel

Over 1 000 join Norwegian Muslims forming ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue Fox News

*Over 1,000 join Norwegian Muslims forming 'ring of peace' outside Oslo synagogue*

*Notice how the lying scum at the FOX Gossip Channel added the word "Muslims" to the title!!!!*


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Edthecynic-

Reread the Fox title, dear.  There was more than 1 Muslim there.
And if you look at Bretbart, Inform posted a video claiming a 1000 Muslims.  Also, see below-

More than 1 000 Muslims form ring of peace around Norwegian synagogue - Worcester Telegram Gazette - telegram.com
Norway s Muslims form protective human ring around synagogue - International - Jerusalem Post
Norway s Muslims form protective human ring around synagogue - Yahoo News


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

Exactly, it is the dishonest Right wing media that ADDED the word "Muslims" to the title that was not in the original AP story. If you notice some of the lying wing-nut media forgot to add "Muslims" to the body of the story and reported it exactly as AP did, "PEOPLE" not "Muslims." The number of young Muslims who initiated the ring is NOT reported!

"More than 1,000 *people* formed a "ring of peace" Saturday outside Oslo's main synagogue at the *initiative of a group of young Muslims*."



depotoo said:


> Reread the Fox title, dear.  There was more than 1 Muslim there.
> And if you look at Bretbart, Inform posted a video claiming a 1000 Muslims.  Also, see below-
> 
> More than 1 000 Muslims form ring of peace around Norwegian synagogue - Worcester Telegram Gazette - telegram.com
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

You call the Telegram, yahoo, Inform and the Jerusalem Post right wing?  And  Fox did not say 1000 muslims .
"Over 1 000 join Norwegian Muslims forming ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue Fox News"

It says over 1000 JOIN the Muslims- not a thousand muslims!




edthecynic said:


> Exactly, it is the dishonest Right wing media that ADDED the word "Muslims" to the title that was not in the original AP story. If you notice some of the lying wing-nut media forgot to add "Muslims" to the body of the story and reported it exactly as AP did, "PEOPLE" not "Muslims." The number of young Muslims who initiated the ring is NOT reported!
> 
> "More than 1,000 *people* formed a "ring of peace" Saturday outside Oslo's main synagogue at the *initiative of a group of young Muslims*."
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sikhs are often targeted because ignorant people think they are Muslims.
> ...





Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

depotoo said:


> You call the Telegram, yahoo, Inform and the Jerusalem Post right wing?  And  Fox did not say 1000 muslims .
> "Over 1 000 join Norwegian Muslims forming ring of peace outside Oslo synagogue Fox News"
> 
> It says over 1000 JOIN the Muslims- not a thousand muslims!
> ...


OK, so it looks like AP reported it correctly and Reuters reported it wrong. For the most part those media that cited AP, Left or Right, got it correct and those who cited Reuters, Left or Right got it wrong.

So how exactly is that a "MEDIA HOAX?"


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Apology accepted.


edthecynic said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You call the Telegram, yahoo, Inform and the Jerusalem Post right wing?  And  Fox did not say 1000 muslims .
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

So again, how exactly does that make it a "media hoax?"





depotoo said:


> Apology accepted.





edthecynic said:


> OK, so it looks like AP reported it correctly and Reuters reported it wrong. For the most part those media that cited AP, Left or Right, got it correct and those who cited Reuters, Left or Right got it wrong.
> 
> So how exactly is that a "MEDIA HOAX?"


----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Any crime against any human is wrong.  Why you are so hell bent on making this just about Muslim's being treated badly,  floors me.  And don't claim you aren't.  How do you know that crimes against Jews-which are already almost 6 times higher than against Muslins- don't also go unreported?  And I do know of crimes against Jews that have gone unreported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it that when crimes are committed against Muslims you dismiss them?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



The caption says "Norwegians of all faiths," not Muslims.  As far as we know, the only Muslims were the ones holding hands - about 20 of them.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Again, how is that a "media" hoax?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Obviously there wasn't 1000 Muslims there as many headlines implied.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


But some Right wing headlines said there were 1,000 Muslims. As was pointed out, AP reported it correctly and Reuters reported it wrong. For the most part those media that cited AP, Left or Right, got it correct and those who cited Reuters, Left or Right got it wrong. Why would the Right-wing media citing Reuters be pulling a hoax. The real hoaxers are the ones accusing the media of a hoax.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Since when is Reuters "right-wing?"


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Since always.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Show me where I have dismissed them.  I have repeatedly said it is horrific.  What I have also said is any hate crime is horrific.  Or is it you want me to only consider hate crimes against Muslims?  If that's the case, forget it.  All crime is horrific.


Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Any crime against any human is wrong.  Why you are so hell bent on making this just about Muslim's being treated badly,  floors me.  And don't claim you aren't.  How do you know that crimes against Jews-which are already almost 6 times higher than against Muslins- don't also go unreported?  And I do know of crimes against Jews that have gone unreported.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Feb 23, 2015)

Why lie?





edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




muslim Public Affairs Council has it's origins in the muslim Brotherhood as does CAIR



> MPAC claims that Islam is a religion of peace and moderation, and contends that Muslim extremists are no more numerous or dangerous than fundamentalists in any other faith. “There are radical Christian, Jewish and Hindu movements, too,” says MPAC, “which are also capable of slaughtering innocents.” On occasion, MPAC has publicly condemned Islamic suicide bombings. These condemnations, however, are invariably accompanied by endorsements of Muslim “resistance” and “armed struggle” which MPAC frames as justified retribution against prior Israeli or Western transgressions.
> 
> Holding Israel entirely responsible for the "pattern of violence" in the Middle East, MPAC asserts that Hezbollah “could be called a liberation movement.” The Council likens Hezbollah members to American “freedom fighters hundreds of years ago whom the British regarded as terrorists.” In a November 1997 speech at the University of Pennsylvania, MPAC Co-Founder and Executive Director Salam Al-Marayati steadfastlyrefused to call Hezbollah a terrorist organization; he justified the existence of Hamasas a political entity and a provider of social programs and “educational operations”; and he equated _jihad_ with the sentiments of the American statesman Patrick Henry, whose “Give me liberty or give me death” declaration was, in Al-Marayati’s view, “a way of looking at the term _jihad_ from an American perspective.” In a 1999 position paper, MPAC justified Hezbollah’s deadly 1983 bombing of the American Marine barracks in Lebanon as a "military operation" rather than a terrorist attack. As Maher Hathout puts it: "Hezbollah is fighting for freedom, an organized army, limiting its operations against military people, this is a legitimate target against occupation. … this is legitimate, this is an American value -- freedom and liberty."





> *MPAC’s worldview is further revealed by its many additional public statements on a wide array of issues and events:*
> 
> 
> According to MPAC: “Israel was established by terrorism”; its founding “involved the unjust and illegal usurpation of Muslim and Christian land and rights”; and “to recognize the legitimacy of that crime is a crime in itself.”
> ...






> MPAC speakers regularly complain that the U.S. is “dominated” by Zionists and favors Jews over Muslims.
> Opposed to efforts to shut down Islamic charities that fund terrorism -- alleging that such efforts interfere with freedom of religion and the exercise of the Muslim obligation to give to charity -- MPAC states that the U.S. government should instead investigate what it terms Jewish “terrorists” like the Jewish Defense League. The Council signed and sponsored a petition to reinstate the assets of Hamas’ charitable front, the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development, after it was designated as a front for terrorist financing.
> According to MPAC, “A major threat to the safety of the Muslim community is the Islam-bashing that has been very evident since 9/11. There has been a steady stream of attacks on the _Quran_ … These attacks are vicious, mean-spirited, and politically motivated. … [T]he most sustained and vitriolic [attacks] are from right-wing Christian groups led by Jerry Falwell and Pat Robertson.”
> The MPAC 2002 Annual Banquet featured Ali Al-Mazrui, a SUNY-Binghamton professor who said: "There is also suspicion that some members of the Bush administration in collusion with Israel are more than ready to plunge the Middle East into turmoil in the hope that the final outcome would be to the territorial advantage of Israel and the strategic advantage of the United States. All this is part of the emerging external sadism of the United States, a readiness to hurt others abroad."



http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/groupProfile.asp?grpid=6177


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 23, 2015)

It's not a lie. Reuters is not Liberal, so by definition it must be Right-wing. 


depotoo said:


> Why lie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

from rosie
 do you have a link to support your assertion that muslims are "LESS LIKELY"
to report hate crimes against themselves?

answer from coyote
Statistics - Muslim Public Affairs Council
According to the LACCHR'S 2003 report, many immigrant groups including Asians, Middle Easterners and Latinos, are likely to under-report hate crimes against them for several cultural reasons, such as reluctance to contact authorities, lack of familiarity with hate crime laws, etc.

from rosie>>>
 I am still waiting for a link to YOUR assertion  COYOTE---that 
MUSLIMS are less likely to report hate crimes     In the post 9-11
period they were reporting  "crimes"   that did not exist all the way
to ------on the NEW SUBWAY system  "SOMEBOY LOOKED AT ME 
WITH HOSTILITY"         "a person pulled my hijab"  was the most common
shit mouth lie-----somehow such acts were never witnessed by an impartial
entity.    The cops were beside themselves----being FORCED to make this
idiot claim a  "report"      Same people who refuse to make reports on petty
vandalisms like -------swawstikas-----the one on the side of my house ----
the one I lived in back then-----is still there----     no one cares---including me.
Wherever there are muslims-----they used to show up----but not in the Italian
sections of town.     Plaster garden Marys----no longer get smashed
either


----------



## depotoo (Feb 24, 2015)

False Reuters Headline at Yahoo News President Obama Visits the Border 



edthecynic said:


> It's not a lie. Reuters is not Liberal, so by definition it must be Right-wing.
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 24, 2015)

depotoo said:


> False Reuters Headline at Yahoo News President Obama Visits the Border
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further proof Reuters is Right-wing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 24, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Since when is Reuters "right-wing?"




  Since any given individual was so far left, the rest of the world had to be categorized as right.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> from rosie
> do you have a link to support your assertion that muslims are "LESS LIKELY"
> to report hate crimes against themselves?
> 
> ...




Come on, Rosie.  Coyote wouldn't devote so many tens of thousands of postings across multiple forums if she didn't C.A.I.R. so much about the plight of the poor, misunderstood Islamist supremacist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 24, 2015)

NJ of my own business


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 24, 2015)

So as of last night al Jazeera America was still promoting the 1000 strong "Ring of Peace" hoax.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > from rosie
> ...




At least she's been outed now. For so long I thought this women Coyote was simply a misguided person. Now we know shes a mouth piece for the islamist.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That's a real unbiased source isn't it?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Think what you want.  You've shown yourself to be little more than a bigot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Think what you want.  You've shown yourself to be little more than a bigot.




Resisting those whose mission it is to replace our western values with the jack boot of totalitarian Islamic intolerance does not make one a bigot.  

It makes one a patriot.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Think what you want.  You've shown yourself to be little more than a bigot.
> ...



You are no patriot.

Patriotism is often misused to disguise moral cowardice.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

you got some examples of that  "bigot"  thing and  "moral cowardice"  thing------
uhm-----among the various empty phrases you like to TOSS about,  coyote?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you got some examples of that  "bigot"  thing and  "moral cowardice"  thing------
> uhm-----among the various empty phrases you like to TOSS about,  coyote?



Sure,. once Dogma provides links to his various accusations (which are repeatedly asked for but never provided) then I'd by happy too


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you got some examples of that  "bigot"  thing and  "moral cowardice"  thing------
> ...



not posting links   equals  BIGOTRY and  MORAL COWARDICE? --
                        sheeeesh

   BTW  you got that link to support YOUR ASSERTION that muslims
are MORE LIKELY than other groups to report hate crimes?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No one said it did Rosie, try to keep up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Your links contain nothing but fluff. Really a kid got slapped at school?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



oh     typo!!!!!     I had asked for you to post a link to your assertion
that   MUSLIMS ARE LESS LIKELY THAN OTHER GROUPS---to
report hate crimes--------this is the second time I am asking for that
link-------the question above was mis-written        try to keep up


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Link was posted.  Not my fault if you don't read through the thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I read the link you posted------it did not make the claim that you made----
it was a kind of  CONJECTURE----that immigrant groups IN GENERAL---
avoid making waves and are afraid of cops------it was no evidence of anything
at all.     certainly did not indicate that muslims are PARTICULARLY RETICENT
IN THE FACE OF ABUSE--------in fact------they ain't reticent about anything
regarding their own  perceived  "rights"


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sure.  Fluff.

Media Hoax 20 Muslims Holding Hands Become 1 000-Strong Ring of Peace at Oslo Synagogue Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


> Mosques in French have in recent years regularly been targeted, but since Wednesday’s deadly attack on the satirical magazine by a pair of radical Islamists, there has been a spike in the number of attacks.
> 
> The latest came on Friday night when *shots were fired at a Muslim prayer centre in Digne-les-Bains in Provence, and at a mosque in Soissons,* about 20 miles away from the town where the Charlie Hebdo suspects were shot dead by police.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It stated that certain immigrant groups, amongst them Middle Easterners, might be less reluctant to report.  Most Middle Easterners are Muslim.  Recent immigrants in general are less likely to report hate crimes.

Do you have a link to show they are less reticient?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Immigrants from the middle east include Christians,  jews and muslims ----you got
a link to the PROPORTIONS OF THOSE NEW IMMIGRANTS WHO  ****might***
be  Christians or jews or muslims who  ***MIGHT*** be less likely to
report hate crimes?                I cannot conceive of a citation any weaker
than the one that galvanized your idiotic assertion


----------



## pismoe (Feb 24, 2015)

'MIGHT' be less likely to report .   probably because they don't want to be caught as being the perpetrators Coyote .    'MIGHT be ' sounds like 'weasel words' to me !!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



As is the " Muslim Public Affairs Council"


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you got some examples of that  "bigot"  thing and  "moral cowardice"  thing------
> uhm-----among the various empty phrases you like to TOSS about,  coyote?




I think she got that from page 37 of the CAIR handbook "How To Infiltrate American Message Boards In Order To Pave The Way For The Caliphate".


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.






 Has it, and has anyone arrested been medically diagnosed as being "Islamophobic" as in terrified of any Islamic word, act, writing or person to the point of imminent death. Or was it just a standard hate crime in retaliation to Islamic hate crimes like Charlie Hebdo or 9/11 ?

 Time to call it by its proper name and not some made up mental aberration to imply anyone who speaks out against islam has a medical mental illness. It is retaliation to Islamic attacks on innocents, and expect them to rise sharply in the coming months as Europe starts demanding action against aggressive and violent muslims


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > do you have any links to the attacks on mosques and muslims Coyote . I know of an imam in Australia that staged an attack on his mosque to garner sympathy .  Course Australia isn't Europe or England but I believe that lots of mosque attacks are done by muslims .  I mean any attack on a muslim imported to Europe is bad but I'd like to see links to info about these attacks .   Checkout 'sheik hilalli' for info on the Australian mosque attack that I mention .
> ...






 All in retaliation to Islamic attacks, which shows the level of feeling in Europe today. You in America have not seen the violence an aggression muslims are capable of, or to what extremes they will go to in getting their own way.We are sick and tired of children being raped, beaten, murdered and forcibly converted.
How about the black violence when police officers shoot black criminals in the US, that is what happens with left wing appeasement of immigrants


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

what did I miss???    Have mosques been bombed?     Has anyone invaded a mosque with a machine gun?      Have  "halal stores"   been taken over and the
shoppers slaughtered?      I know of,  in the past 14 years   (since  9-11-01)  something like two killings of Sikhs        There are lots of mosques in my town----
nothing has happened to them.   Vandalism of synagogues is so commonplace that
the cops do not make a report unless someone lies dead in the gutter with a slit throat.      WHERE IS THIS STUFF HAPPENING?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Amazing.  You defend attacks and murders of innocent people as justifiable.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> 'MIGHT' be less likely to report .   probably because they don't want to be caught as being the perpetrators Coyote .    'MIGHT be ' sounds like 'weasel words' to me !!


 Does that mean that most of those anti-semitic attacks are perpetrated by Jews?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sikhs are often targeted because ignorant people think they are Muslims.
> ...




If you read the links you would realize how silly your excuses are.  Sikhs, in the US, have been targeted post 9/11 because people thought they were Muslim and in the cases of hate crimes - accused them of being Muslim or being like bin Laden.

People "tell" you all kind of things that seem to support your view and nothing else.  How interesting.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






Don't you when it is psychopathic muslims doing the attacking.    By the way who mentioned attacks on innocent people and murder, we are talking vandalism and name calling in response to psychopathic Islamic brutal attacks and murder of innocents, you know what the Palestinians are so good at when they after unarmed Israeli children


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It s hard to prove any hate crime. But for Muslim victims it s especially tough. - The Washington Post
_
One significant hurdle is simply getting hate crimes against Muslims reported to authorities. FBI statistics show that about 160 Muslims were victimized in hate crimes each year between 2011 and 2013. This number is a result of significant underreporting. American Muslims experience prejudice far more often than they report to authorities. When asked anonymously in a 2011 Pew poll if they had been threatened or attacked in the past year, 6 percent of Muslims said they had. Given that the Muslim population was 2.6 million in 2010, responses to the Pew poll suggest that about 156,000 Muslims were victims of hate crimes. The Justice Department notes that two out of every three hate crimes are not reported because victims believe that police cannot or will not help. This is especially true for Muslims, who have been targets of massive surveillance, deportation, questioning and other harassment by local and federal law enforcement during the past 14 years. That excessive scrutiny has eroded the trust necessary for victims to report hate crimes._​


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



When have I defended ANY psychopathic attackers?  Link please.

If you bothered to read any of the links you would realize it's not vandalism and name calling.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



if you read your own writing,  coyote---you would realize how disgustingly vulgar and idiotic your are.    To what  "silly excuse" do you in the vulgar filth of your
mind,   refer?     You seem jealous that I have learned about SIKHS from SIKHS----
a fastidious people---I can understand that they would not want to talk to you----
you probably nauseate them.   Sikhs told me about SIKHISM  and the persecution of  SIKHS in Pakistan and India.     They are not too crazy about hindus either.   I like to learn about people FROM PEOPLE-----unlike you who likes to lap up any
shit propaganda that comes your way.     When I first encountered Sikhs---more than 45 years ago in the USA-----I did notice that  NAZI SHIT---in the area of the USA that I lived at that time------seemed OFFENDED by their dress.   I also noticed
that the muslim docs from Pakistan and India  etc-----looked at them with hostility ---the same kind of hostility manifested by your fellow Nazi shit     In New York
City----attacks on Chassidic jews are also very common-----their "costumes"  attract
hostility.      Long ago---not as long as "when I was young"  but a few decades---I was living in a Chassidic neighborhood-----and to keep the natives happy---
I dressed in long skirts ---etc.     No slacks -----I was taken for a Chassidic woman
which is why some jerk tossed an egg onto me from a high window.    No big deal---
I certainly did not bother to tell a cop-----they would have laughed.   My husband got
death threats when the local Pakistani discovered that he is a jew.   The poor guy is
regularly taken for-----guess what----PAKISTANI----so much so that as a student in
London in the 60s------he got PAKI BASHED -------gee---not only are you vulgar---
you are clueless too and people do not like to talk to you


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



right---it's not vandalism-----it happens in hospitals-----for muslims a  HATE crime
consists of a female physician examining a male muslim.   -----and not IMMEDIATELY supplying a male substitute.      gee coyote----have you ever met a muslim?    talked to one?    been in a mosque?   I once INSULTED a muslim.   He told me about his  HAJ  experience   (which took place about 50 years ago)  
He described it as an ordeal of deprivation----no food---just a carried bag of dates and bottle of water-----sleep and  "personal hygiene"  in the sand----etc etc.  
Then I almost KILLED HIM       I said  "oh gee ----what you guys need is a few
good jewish business men to put up some nice hotels"-----based on his
reaction-------I COMITTED A HATE CRIME


----------



## pismoe (Feb 25, 2015)

just fer grins , ---  Man arrested following business mosque bomb threats ---  think that its already been posted in a different thread .  Worth reposting in my opinion .


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> just fer grins , ---  Man arrested following business mosque bomb threats ---  think that its already been posted in a different thread .  Worth reposting in my opinion .



more grins-----long ago---when I was young----the communist partyline was that
"mental illness"  is the result of  CAPITALISM-----mentally ill people were described
as having  "capitalist tendencies"   and placed in locked  "PSYCH WARDS"-------
Long ago    when I was young----I learned from young muslim docs-----that
mental illness is caused by  "kufr"       Kufr means----in its semitic root-----
CONCEAL OR COVER ---or DENY..      People who deny the absolute
divinity of the Koran-----are  NUTS        Kufr creates schizophrenia -----really---
not just a silly idea of the streets of Karachi------TAUGHT in medical schools.
-----SEE..     there is a reason this guy is nuts.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 25, 2015)

more grins ---  FAKE HATE UT-Arlington Muslim Student Faked Aggravated Assault It Was All a Lie The Gateway Pundit  ---


----------



## pismoe (Feb 25, 2015)

and a site full of 'FAKE Hate crimes' .    I only looked at a few entries but it includes all of the usual suspect groups from what I did see .  ---  fakehatecrimes.org  ---


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Funny thing about this "faux Islamophobia".  It's resulted in quite a few attacks against Muslims and mosques throughout Europe.


 
I know. Those peace loving European muslims, what did they ever do to anyone?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> do you have any links to the attacks on mosques and muslims Coyote . I know of an imam in Australia that staged an attack on his mosque to garner sympathy .  Course Australia isn't Europe or England but I believe that lots of mosque attacks are done by muslims .  I mean any attack on a muslim imported to Europe is bad but I'd like to see links to info about these attacks .   Checkout 'sheik hilalli' for info on the Australian mosque attack that I mention .


 
The lefty press is going insane claiming "Anti-muslim attacks are ON THE RISE!" While alternately claiming that it isn't a Muslim thing, but a poverty thing, that leads to the rising anti-Semitism and the riots and all that that European-dwelling muslims are increasingly engaged in.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> more grins ---  FAKE HATE UT-Arlington Muslim Student Faked Aggravated Assault It Was All a Lie The Gateway Pundit  ---



So are you suggesting most hate crimes are faked?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and a site full of 'FAKE Hate crimes' .    I only looked at a few entries but it includes all of the usual suspect groups from what I did see .  ---  fakehatecrimes.org  ---



"usual suspect groups"....you mean gays, blacks, muslims and jews?


----------



## pismoe (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah Coyote , yeah , if they report FAKE Hate Crimes then yeah they are the usual suspects .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 26, 2015)

some real reports of crimes against French soldiers as they guard Jewish centers , synagogues ,   'Usual suspects' are attacking the soldiers according to this link  ------------------- ---    Gallia Watch 371 attacks on French soldiers guarding Jewish schools and synagogues Blazing Cat Fur  ---


----------

